# Query



## guitarissts (Oct 18, 2011)

A lot of patience is needed when learning to play the guitar and then
more when learning the jazz language.
If one doesn't have patience, give it up and learn to play the gramophone.
Best wishes.:thanks5qx:


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Please go over the definition of query.


----------



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

lol!!!!!!!!!


----------

